# Mavericks Fan Role Call



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Since it is dead around here lets just take a roll call and see how many fans are still around now.

Just list where ya from, how long you've been a Mavs fan and favorite Mav.

I'm from the great ATX. I've been a Mavs fan since the Three Js and my current favorite Dallas Maverick is Josh Howard.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

From Fort Hood, TX , been a fan also since the three j's and i honestly dont have a favorite player by i like the rookies alot


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Australia, im 13 years old. Been a fan of the Mavs since halfway thru last season(60-22). Favourite players


1. Dirk Nowitzki
2. Marquis Daniels/Josh Howard
4. Steve Nash


I used to like Antawn Jamison but not really anymore


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Fayetteville, NC formerly of Duncan, OK.(Boomer Sooner!!)

Fan since 10. Favorite Mav is Howard.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Brazil, 19 years old.

Not really a Mavs fan, but I like to follow them, really enjoy watching Nowitzki and Nash play.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

From: Manitowac,WI

Since when: since Dirk joined

Favorite Player: Dirk


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> From Fort Hood, TX , been a fan also since the three j's and i honestly dont have a favorite player by i like the rookies alot


Sounds like me! (Except for the Fort Hood thing). Been a fan since I was a fan of the game, mostly because of the three Js. I don't have one absolute favorite, but I love Dirk's game.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

6 fans and one follower. :sigh: 

We should recruit more Mavs fans or something because we're almost as bad as the Spurs fans on this board. :laugh:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 6 fans and one follower. :sigh:
> 
> We should recruit more Mavs fans or something because we're almost as bad as the Spurs fans on this board. :laugh:


Not Nearly as bad :laugh:


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Whats da deal if from Garland, Tx I support all Dallas teams but I am a Cowboys fan first then the Mavs my favorite mav is Finley because he never has gotten the repsect he deserves


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

im from austin n mavs are my second fav team. i been a fan of theirs ever since the nowitski trade in 1998 but my fav plyaer is antawn jamison(im a unc fan)


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 6 fans and one follower. :sigh:
> 
> We should recruit more Mavs fans or something because we're almost as bad as the Spurs fans on this board. :laugh:


almost being the key word there.... in the spurs forum there is me, koko and maybe 2 other regulars:sigh:


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> 
> 
> almost being the key word there.... in the spurs forum there is me, koko and maybe 2 other regulars:sigh:


Bucks are that good either:
Me
MJG
bigdbucks
ostertag-fan
Nine
sportsfan
and we have others that come and post once.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Present and accounted for.

Fav: Dirk


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I like the Mavs. :yes: (when they don't play my team)


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

i wonder which team forum is really the least active. we should find that out


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> i wonder which team forum is really the least active. we should find that out



According to the post counts it is the Hornets.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

yep I guess you can count me in, I've been following the Mavs since Nash came over
but y'all know it's the other Texas team that I'm die hard for (OK not so much the team, just Yao )


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Ive been following hte Mavs 2 years ago, because, I only started watching basketball 2 years ago. Mostly because the first game I ever watched was the Mavs blowing out some team, and since I've been watching them.


----------



## TheseNamesrPtless13 (Jul 15, 2004)

Yo 16 been fan since i can remeber (time of the 3 J's when i lived in texas) Favorite Player: Dirk


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Do u wanna join my fanclub


----------



## Head Case (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm a new Mavs fan that will be around. Just sucks that my hometown team Hornets are in the same division as the Mavs.


----------

